# How to Dye White Fur to Rainbow?



## RosetheRobotNinja (Feb 3, 2011)

Right now I'm making a Rainbow Lion that's supposed to look like this: http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/z/2011/032/14505812_529552.png or http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/z/2011/032/4170355_528878.png
Of course, rainbow fur isn't easy to come by... I've checked all of my local fabric stores and they only sell fun fur in natural colors (brown, black, tan, white, cheetah-ish), so I've been able to put the body together without a problem, but not the mane... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Luckily, I have a looooooooot of long-haired white synthetic fur from previous projects, so my question is: How could I dye it rainbow? 

I've heard of people using sharpies to dye synthetic fiber wigs and that seems pretty similar to the fur I'm using, but I'm not entirely sure what to do or if there's a better way... Please help!


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

You can "dye" fur with sharpies/markers [I've done it before to a porcelain clown doll lol] but it fades.
You should buy hair dye in the colours you want, section off hair and dye it how you would normal hair.. I guess?
Food colouring stains too soo.. maybe tht would work? [sorry, I'm not too skilled with this kinda stuff]


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

I personally would recommend buying the furs in the colors of your choices. Try different craft or fabric stores to see if they have any. Marshalls usually has some in stock. If not ebay or other outlets online occasionally have some.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

faux fur doesn't dye well. I haave tried, I wanted dark red and got lightish pink, the dye doesn't stick well. 
You could use watered down acrylic and brush the paint on, but it's still a lot like the base color. 

the best choice is to go online and buy the fur in the color you want. Fun fur is crap anyway.


----------



## FredlyFatchet (Feb 3, 2011)

This post is relevant to your interests, I believe.  I suppose you could part the fur like hair and paint it in sections, but I've not tried this before.

And if not, rainbow patterned fur is always available somewhere. :3 

I found this and this, but I'm not too sure on the quality or the pile length of the fur. Plus it may be easier to just buy the shit and move on, yanno?


----------



## OnyxZelena (Feb 3, 2011)

In truth, it is very difficult to 'dye' a synthetic fabric since it is non-porous and does not hold color well. (You know how water beads up on plastic? Fake fur is made of plastic, so it will only lightly stain the surface, if it stains at all.) Your best bet would be to airbrush it (though I know most people do not have access to an airbrush...) but as others have suggested you could also simply buy more fur in the colors that you need. 

Good luck!

-Onyx.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 3, 2011)

You could also try talking to different suit makers to see if you can buy off of them small amounts of scraps in the colors you need so that you can get your costume done without having yards upon yards of colors you don't need.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 3, 2011)

I imagine beast cub would have a lot of bright colors.


----------



## Jesie (Feb 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I imagine beast cub would have a lot of bright colors.



BeastCub sells fur? I hope she got it that way from the store. She's known for spray painting fur, which is not something I would ever do or really want.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 3, 2011)

Jesie said:


> BeastCub sells fur? I hope she got it that way from the store. She's known for spray painting fur, which is not something I would ever do or really want.


 
I can't see the fursuits colors that well though I have seen them all one solid bright color- very toony. I imagine she might have scraps hanging around. 

European places have a lot of faux fabric. Might try a European store online.


----------



## Foxfairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Hair dye will not work on faux fur. You can "dye" it by submerging it in water mixed with acrylic, then blowdrying it on a hot setting to fix it.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2011)

Jesie said:


> BeastCub sells fur? I hope she got it that way from the store. She's known for spray painting fur, which is not something I would ever do or really want.


 Seriously? that seems like it would look terrible. all scratchy and bleh


----------

